# lookin at gettin new semi auto



## Jaker386 (Sep 28, 2009)

lookin at getting a new semi, kinda stuck between SBE II and winchester sx3 just wonder what you guys think of booth or experiences you have had with each, thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I like my X3, BUT it doesn't fit me very well. This seems to be a common complaint from people that are selling thier's. Also it is very sensitive to what trap load type shells I shoot. It has smashed alot of clays, and crushed alot of Geese, so it's doing ok. I added shims to the stock, that helped with the fit.

Can't help with your other choice. I have read all good reports on the Browning Maxis, maybe want to look at those.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

go shoulder both and see which fits you better. That is the only way to make your choice. they are both great guns...might I also recommend the Browning Maxus. LOVE mine. It fit me better than the X3, which I originally went to buy, and changed my mind at the gun shop. Depends on if you want a gas gun or inertia as well.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought a Maxus not too long ago, and love it.....Fit and feel is awesome, for me anyways. Love how light it is, as well as how light of recoil the thing has. I've shot the hell out of it already, and other than the initial right out of the box cleaning, I have not touched it, and have had no issues whatsoever with it, shooting everything from 2.75 at doves, to 3.5" loads at geese.

I recommend you add it to your list of considerations also, at least shoulder it in the store.

I have no experiences with either of the guns you mentioned, personally, however I have a brother who shoots a SBE II and a buddy who shoots a SBE II, they seem to like them.


----------



## ALLDRAKES (Sep 7, 2010)

I shot a benelli for 12 years and loved it. It was bullet proof but kicked too much for me. I bought a Maxus this year and will never go back to an inertia gun again. The Maxus is a joy to shoot. Light and the recoil is very soft !!


----------



## DckS1yr#7 (Oct 20, 2010)

SBE2 is a inertia driven gun so it will jam less and take less maintenance. if your going to use it in fowl conditions i would definatly get the benelli. the SX3 is a fantasic gun but its hard to beat the inertia drive on those benellis.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

very true. The inertia guns will shoot through anything.  But the Maxus is VERY easy to clean for a gas gun, and the lightest recoil I've had with a 3 1/2" gun....you can't say that about the inertia guns!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I handled a Maxus, Bereta, SBE II and a Benelli American, I own a SX3. Out of those 4, I liked the feel of the American the best. I believe this is a cheaper version of the SBE II. It was about $300 cheaper.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Not only is the Benelli a bullet proof design, take down is easier than a remington 870, that's an important atribute to have if you are a serious waterfowler who might end up dropping (or falling)in the marsh. I've fallen and submerged mine and just poured it out well and kept on hunting, it has never jammed with any ammo. The gun is also very light and points great. If you are a high volume field hunter shooting lots of 3 1/2 shells then I might consider a gas gun.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

The Shovla said:


> go shoulder both and see which fits you better. That is the only way to make your choice.


Jaker386,
The Shovla makes a good point. Fit and feel are VERY important with shotguns. :thumb: A $20K Perazzi won't hit what you're aiming at, if it doesn't fit you and it feels uncomfortable to you. On the other hand, a 30 year old Stevens might fit you fine and it will seem as though you can't miss with it.

I suggest going to a big store to shoulder several and find one that fits you. Then start your search for one in a store that will fit your wallet too. :wink:

Good luck with your choices!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------

